

Google+ Games will not be available after June 30, 2013 - dbhas
https://support.google.com/plus/answer/3123176

======
dragonwriter
Seems to make sense; it was never fully opened to developers, and making
Google+ a Facebook-style app-platform-on-a-webpage never seemed a very
Google-y approach (for gaming or anything else); so its not surprising that
they announce its retirement at the same time that their strategy around
Google+ apps in general and gaming in particular are more clear (cross-
platform gaming services under Google Play Gaming Services, app integration
with G+ through G+'s SSO features and, for sharing via G+, the Moments API.)

